# Grassy weed with pink / purple crown; any ID?



## 440mag

*Happy Veterans Day and a big, sincere THANK YOU! to Every Vet!*

Hey, anyone have any idea what this grassy little specimen may be? They pull up easy but, something tells me that may be because they have a tendency to spread ...


----------



## sam

Hard to tell for sure from just that photo, but from what you do say, I'd certainly be asking if it's poa triv

If you got photos of the tips and Ligules that would help. And also maybe one photo that just shows how it looks in the lawn


----------



## dicko1

It looks like nutsedge. Is the stem trianglular? Do the leaves shoot off in 3 directions instead of grasses' 2 directions?


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I'm voting for nutsedge.


----------



## 440mag

@sam , @****o1 , @Lust4Lawn , thank y'all; and, trust I am kicking myself for having already deleted the other photos I took (face palm!)

I do have very minor nutsedge pop-ups in two other places relatively far-removed from where I found the specimen in the photos; however; I intend to err on the side of caution and will look to treat this area when I go to treat the other two, once consistently warm / hot weather returns ...

I have Sulfentrazone on-hand - is it truly effective against nutsedge or, should I budget for ponying up the funds necessary for the dedicated Nut$edge product ("$edgehammer," IIRC)???


----------



## Thejarrod

sulfentrazone will work just fine. 
great video here:
https://youtu.be/5FVXQn_oGEU


----------

